# Snowstorm Niko Pictures



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Just-WOW!! Was thinking about you, this morning, when I was watching the news and hoped, you weren't getting hit too badly. Hope you don't have to go anywhere. I'm sure Luna is loving it though!!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

LynnC said:


> In the northeast we're in the middle of Snowstorm Niko (when did they start naming snowstorms???). I thought I'd start a thread for everyone to post pics of their pups playing in the snow
> 
> Here's Luna going for a walk in the woods this morning (with DH, I confess I'm still in my pjs by the fire  )


We are getting slammed with snow. I was just thinking of photos of my past Goldens in the snow. They get so frisky and playful. Katie, my 2nd Golden used to wait under the snow thrown from the snow blower. Her chest would be full of snow pills. Happy snow days for all Goldens..

dlm ny country

my Katie in snow RIP


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Katie looks so sweet. Love her "snowy" face. RIP sweet Katie


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

wdadswell said:


> Just-WOW!! Was thinking about you, this morning, when I was watching the news and hoped, you weren't getting hit too badly. Hope you don't have to go anywhere. I'm sure Luna is loving it though!!


Thanks Wendy  . Nowhere to go, pretty much everything is closed. They're predicting 8-12" for us but can't complain much this is really our first snowfall for the season. Yes, Luna is loving it


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

It's blowing so much up here on the hill that it's deep in some places, not so much in others... 

Here is Gunner this morning doing his business, Fitz and Georgie are staying in bed!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Luna looks like a snow plow !!! Awesome looking dog. I'm in the Hudson Valley Region and we are looking up to possible 12 -18 inches. Being dog-less since Skye passed, I make sure all the birds get the extra food they need to survive in this weather. I have 4 feeders going for the little birdies, one a suet cake holder for the woodpeckers. Waiting to get out and do some snow removal once it starts slowing down. It'll feel empty with no dog helping me shovel.

dlm ny country

Skye's 1 st snow RIP


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Awwww lovely photos of Skye in the first snow, love the snow muzzle! Very nice of you to take care of the birds!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Luna looks like a snow plow !!! Awesome looking dog. I'm in the Hudson Valley Region and we are looking up to possible 12 -18 inches. Being dog-less since Skye passed, I make sure all the birds get the extra food they need to survive in this weather. I have 4 feeders going for the little birdies, one a suet cake holder for the woodpeckers. Waiting to get out and do some snow removal once it starts slowing down. It'll feel empty with no dog helping me shovel.
> 
> dlm ny country
> 
> Skye's 1 st snow RIP


Thanks dimrun, she thinks she's a snow plow . Skye was a beautiful dog, I'm so sorry . I'm sure the birds appreciate the goodies. Be careful out there.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

B and G Mom said:


> It's blowing so much up here on the hill that it's deep in some places, not so much in others...
> 
> Here is Gunner this morning doing his business, Fitz and Georgie are staying in bed!


Gunner's a cutie  though I'm with Fitz & Georgie staying in bed.


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of Bob from a few minutes ago, my hound refused to go outside. We are supposed to get 10-18 inches and it's still falling hard.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*Snowstorm Niko*

Here's Chumlee outside in the storm. We went for a long walk this morning before the snow started and he had a lot of fun but the snow was hard-packed. His favorite thing is light fluffy snow to bury his face in and burrow along on his belly - impossible when the snow is like cement.

Fast forward a couple of hours and Chum was thrilled to see his favorite kind of snow falling! I think we will get hit for 12 inches and maybe a little more. We are hunkered down with some chili simmering in the crockpot and a hot cup of tea in my hand. 

Stay safe everyone on the northern - mid east coast!


----------



## RND (Jan 7, 2017)

*Dusty*

Some fun during Niko !!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's a few more of Luna from this afternoon. It stopped snowing now, looks like we got about 9" but it's very windy and bitter cold out. Be careful everyone.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it!!! All the snowy Golden's are so cute!!

Fitz finally decided to see what the fuss was about once it stopped and the sun came out. Obviously it was a good time! Then the wind started blowing so hard it was like it was snowing again, so time to curl back up in bed!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

B and G Mom said:


> Love it!!! All the snowy Golden's are so cute!!
> 
> Fitz finally decided to see what the fuss was about once it stopped and the sun came out. Obviously it was a good time! Then the wind started blowing so hard it was like it was snowing again, so time to curl back up in bed!


They're adorable. Do you think Fitz has seen snow before?? It's very windy here too  . Back inside by the fire.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

Lynn, I love the shot of Luna running! Yeah, with all this wind I'm worried about the power - but we have 4 cans of gas for the generator! 

Apparently it does snow in some areas of Turkey, I'm sure he never has been able to enjoy it as much as he can here! 

One more that I just love....


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Great shots!! I love the one of Luna running in the snow too!! B and G Mom, your last pic reminds me of David and Goliath!! Fitz looks huge!! Very cool pic!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Great shots everyone!!!!! they all look so cute 

im a bad mommy i haven't taken any pics of her outside playing in the snow (we got 4-5in)


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

wdadswell said:


> Great shots!! I love the one of Luna running in the snow too!! B and G Mom, your last pic reminds me of David and Goliath!! Fitz looks huge!! Very cool pic!


He does look huge in that shot... he's very long, it's funny that when they stand next to each other, he isn't that much taller than Gunner, but his bone structure just seems so much bigger than Gunner's. Gunner is definitely more field style while the Turkish dogs apparently originated from stock from England at least that's what they told us.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love all of the snow photos everyone has posted. I'm in MN where we normally have huge snow storms in the winter. None here since November! We have had ice storms instead and I have to admit I am jealous of your snow. Luna and all of the other dogs look like they are having such fun in it. Thanks for sharing the great photos


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Pics of Neeko during storm Nico (they spelled that storm wrong) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Neeko's adorable . Love his sweater!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Awesome pics of Neeko!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some of Hazel and Jasmine playing in the snow. We went on a long snowshoeing hike this morning, and had a great time!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great photos. Your Golden doesn't need show shoes?? Looks like she's been digging with her nose...


dlm ny country


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Snowstorm Niko*

Honey and I love the snow so here's some pics from this morning. The first two are action shots captured from short video, not the best quality but fun action shots.
DH was snow blowing the paths and driveway while Honey & I played. He's the best!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awe honey is beautiful . Reminds me of our very first golden we got in 1985, same coloring.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's a couple of Maya from the recent storms. She loves to run out on to our cul-de-sac and leap into snowbanks and chase balls/sticks/snowflakes whatever. Its usually great company for our neighbors who are out shoveling. 

These are a couple of pics of her lounging in the snow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Brinkley is missing out this year! Here in Michigan we have no snow on the ground! Two years ago, we had so much snow that we ran out of places to put it. Go figure! I love all the pics of your Goldens in the snow!


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

So jealous of the snow! Love all the pics!


----------

